# Dance Recital Program Ad



## MamaInTheDesert (Jan 30, 2012)

DD is going to be in her first ever dance recital. Her step-dad and I have purchased a half-page ad in the recital program to use as a marketing tool for DH's business, and to congratulate DD on her accomplishments in ballet. She has worked really hard in class, and of her own accord has practiced her routine over and over again at home, and sings the recital song (a rendition of "This Little Light of Mine") all the time so she knows the music. I never tell her to do these things. It's something she has done completely on her own. It's just amazing to see her be so dedicated to something.

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody would like to give me some advice for the wording of her congratulations. She's still learning how to read, so this is mostly for keepsake purposes.

I was thinking of something like:

DD's Name,

Congratulations on your first recital!

We are so proud of you!

Continue to let your light shine!

Love,

Mom and DH's Name

Across from this would be an adorable picture of DD from our last pro pics (Christmas). And, below this would be an image of DH's business card.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I like the wording and the picture, but am confused as to why stepDad's business card is inclided...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

That's a really common set-up for ads of that nature in programs of that nature from what I've seen, and it sounds fine to me.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> That's a really common set-up for ads of that nature in programs of that nature from what I've seen, and it sounds fine to me.


Huh, What I've seen (and this may be regional) is that when businesses are solicited for ads, they'll include business info. But when parents place ads? It's all about the kid. To me, adding stepDad's business info seems to take away from the child and her accomplishment. But if that's how it's done elsewhere, then that's how it is.


----------



## MamaInTheDesert (Jan 30, 2012)

The newsletter we got from her dance studio states "Don't miss your opportunity to congratulate your dancer and/or highlight your business by placing an ad in the recital program. With two nights of a sold-out crowd, you can't miss!"

They're selling 1/8th page ads, 1/4 page ads, 1/2 page ads, and Full page ads. There's a little bit of a price break when you buy the larger sizes, so rather than buying two 1/4 page ads, we just bought a 1/2 page ad. Since we get to design the ad ourselves we thought we'd put DD's congratulatory note on half, and DH's business ad on the other half. We asked if this would be allowed, and were told that we could put anything we wanted, as long as it wasn't crude. (haha!) Again, this gives DD a 1/4 of a page to herself, and 1/4 of a page to DH's business.

When talking with the director, she stated that they used to just allow businesses to advertize in the programs, but parents kept hounding her to let them put pictures of their kids and congratulations messages. When she saw that they would pay the same price to write a note to their kid as they would to advertize their business she decided not to pass it up.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I've seen them usually just as the OP described, with a congratulation to the specific child, and then an ad for the parent's (or grandparent's) business.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Must be a regional thing!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

MID - that sounds perfect and that's the way that things are done around here, too. <3


----------

